# Rolair compressors



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey guys I am just about to pull the trigger on a new compressor. I am pretty much set on the Rolair FC1500HS3 2.5 gallon hot dog style. I was just wondering, are they still made in the USA? Their website says yes, but in my searching some people said no. 

I am also considering the makita mac2400 or the senco PC1130. Any reason you guys say go with one of these instead of the rolair?


Also, on a side note, I have never owned an oiled compressor. I have never really payed much attention to other guys that had them. How are they for leaks over the years? Would I be able to safely bring it into someones house with a folded up drop cloth under it? Thats what I do now with my oiless compressor.


Thanks, Dave


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Going to nextag.com and searching on 
2__5-gallon-air-tank 
may help to compare price and performance against other makes and models.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i was running an oilless porter cable, then i started working for a new general who only runs oiled compressors, they are far superior. their quiter, last longer, deliver more air. i picked up a hitachi back in the spring and love it.
you just have to keep up on the oil changes when your running the thing all the time


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks guys, 

Kirk, I am on my second porter cable pancake, its slowly dieing. They have held up pretty well for what they have been through. I am tired of my ears ringing after it runs for 20 hours to fill up:laughing:



Dave


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have the Mac2400, it is a great compressor, super quite, low draw start up but, it is heavy. I think 74 lbs.

A drop cloth under it in a house? It is not a 1950's Harley!!:laughing:

Should I change the oil in mine, it's only been 2 years.:whistling


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have the Mac2400, it is a great compressor, super quite, low draw start up but, it is heavy. I think 74 lbs.
> 
> A drop cloth under it in a house? It is not a 1950's Harley!!:laughing:
> 
> Should I change the oil in mine, it's only been 2 years.:whistling


one of the boys on the crew has the same compressor, only its 4 years old and still running on the original oil



so true about teh porter cable, back in febuary the general came in first thing to get an update on where i was at with the trim package, my compressor took like 12 minutes to fill up, he ran over to it to check if the bleed valve was closed on it:blink: speaking of the rol air though, he has the big bastard on wheels, its some nice though, only problem is it has to be on its own dedicated circuit when were running it


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have the Mac2400, it is a great compressor, super quite, low draw start up but, it is heavy. I think 74 lbs.
> 
> A drop cloth under it in a house? It is not a 1950's Harley!!:laughing:
> 
> Should I change the oil in mine, it's only been 2 years.:whistling



I think I ment the mac700, the little hot dog one. For some reason I though you had the mac700 too? 

The drop cloth is just so I look good:laughing::whistling


Kirk, I do the same thing all the time with my porter cable I walk down from were ever I'm at thinking, that freaking thing must not be shutting off or something! :laughing:



Dave


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

dkillianjr said:


> I think I ment the mac700, the little hot dog one. For some reason I though you had the mac700 too?
> 
> The drop cloth is just so I look good:laughing::whistling
> 
> ...


The 700 is a great compressor too.

I am still trying to find one to stuff in a systainer (something I dont have to hack apart to do so):whistling


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The 700 is a great compressor too.
> 
> I am still trying to find one to stuff in a systainer (something I dont have to hack apart to do so):whistling



You need that little senco one gallon. I think I saw a guy over on one of the festool sites make one fit with minimal hacking:laughing:



Dave


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

dkillianjr said:


> You need that little senco one gallon. I think I saw a guy over on one of the festool sites make one fit with minimal hacking:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


That was Dan Rush, that compressor is too loud for me.


----------



## jeffatsquan (Mar 16, 2009)

My 20 year old Rol-air runs like a champ!

The only thing it has ever lacked is maintenance.

I don't suppose it has any bases on what is available today.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> That was Dan Rush, that compressor is too loud for me.


I have the Senco PC 1010. It's super quiet. People ask if I've been eating at La Cazuela when they hear it kick in:whistling


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

BTW, I'm pretty sure the Senco and Rolair you are looking at are, if fact, identical.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Well I just did it, I ordered the rolair. I have been looking for the perfect medium sized compressor for weeks its been driving me crazy:laughing: I just had to finally pick something, I'm on borrowed time with my old one. Hopefully it will be as good as the older ones. 


Dave


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

When you get it, tell us how you like it. I'm looking for a third compressor. I'm contemplating MAC700, and the ones you were thinking of, as well. 

The PC1010 is great for finish work, but it won't run a framer, sider or roofing gun. My old "Made in America" Devilbiss that won't die is heavy, loud, and draws 15A. Constantly trips breakers! Would like something in between. 

I had a Porter Cable pancake for a while. It solved the weight issue, but was loud and slow.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Rustbucket said:


> When you get it, tell us how you like it. I'm looking for a third compressor. I'm contemplating MAC700, and the ones you were thinking of, as well.



Yup I will. It should be here tomorrow! The place I ordered it from is right next door in Ohio. I have a very small roof to do on monday, so I will put it through the paces.



Dave


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

dkillianjr said:


> Yup I will. It should be here tomorrow! The place I ordered it from is right next door in Ohio. I have a very small roof to do on monday, so I will put it through the paces.
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


 
Be prepared to have it warmed up if you want to run it on a 15amp circuit, my Rolair "Bull" twin tank is that way.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

jhark123 said:


> Be prepared to have it warmed up if you want to run it on a 15amp circuit, my Rolair "Bull" twin tank is that way.


I'm guessing you mean in the winter, with the oil. Rolair claims it has a cold start valve. If not it may have to ride shotgun on those cold days:laughing:


Dave


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Never had an issue with the oiled mac2400 in the winter.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

dkillianjr said:


> I'm guessing you mean in the winter, with the oil. Rolair claims it has a cold start valve. If not it may have to ride shotgun on those cold days:laughing:
> 
> 
> Dave


 
Nope, mine does it winter, fall and spring. Anything under about 55 degrees in the morning and it wants a good circuit untill warm. If I forget, I can usually get it to run when I keep hitting the breaker.

I will say that it seems to do it worse on older homes. They could have 150' of 14g running to the outlet for all I know. On a 20amp service it never has a problem and I never have a problem once it warms up.

Let me know if yours is better than mine and I'll bring mine in for service, I never saw the part about a cold start valve.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Rustbucket, I got it today plugged it in to break it in. All it did was hum. I pulled off the plastic cover and the one wire was just barely long enough to reach the terminal on the capacitor and had popped off, I crimped it a little tighter and it should be just fine. It is made in china. I will use it monday and see how it does. 

What I didn't know until today is that rolair makes some compressors here and some are from over seas. If the compressor model number starts with FC that means forgien components. If the number starts with D that means domestic and made in the USA. 





jhark123 said:


> Let me know if yours is better than mine and I'll bring mine in for service, I never saw the part about a cold start valve.


The cold start valve on mine comes right of the cylinder head. It releases the first few piston strokes of air when filling the tank. It even does it now and it is 80 degrees out. 

Dave


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

*Just curious*

While I have your attention, what's more important to y'all in a compressor?

Low noise?
Light weight?
GPM delivered?
PSI delivered?
Other?


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

GettingBy said:


> While I have your attention, what's more important to y'all in a compressor?
> 
> Low noise?
> Light weight?
> ...


It kinda depends. For trim work I like low noise and light weight. Low noise would probably be the first criteria. You can get away with not moving it much, but it will kick on and off a lot. My Senco PC1010 fits that bill perfectly. Great for trim, but you won't be able to frame with it. Then you need more GPM. 

Most compressors for a job site are at least 125psi. Most nail guns run fine at much less. Just make sure you don't pick up one of those HF or HD 100psi specials. 

A noisy compressor is less of a neusance outside too. Once you enclose the space, the noise can be very irritating. 

There are too many variables to make a decision on what compressor you should have. 

What type of work?
New construction or remodel? (Don't disturb the homeowner. They might come over and watch!)
Inside or outside?
How many people?

Also, you should pay attention to the current draw of the unit. The further you are under 15A, the better! You don't want to trip breakers all day. Again, this might not be realistic in your situation. I have no idea what type of locations you work in. If you always have access to 20 amp circuits, or better yet, 240V, you can get a bigger unit. 

Also, I prefer oil lube for durability and noise. A slow 1750rpm compressor motor makes for a quieter unit too.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Rustbucket said:


> It kinda depends. For trim work I like low noise and light weight. Low noise would probably be the first criteria. You can get away with not moving it much, but it will kick on and off a lot. My Senco PC1010 fits that bill perfectly. Great for trim, but you won't be able to frame with it. Then you need more GPM.
> 
> Most compressors for a job site are at least 125psi. Most nail guns run fine at much less. Just make sure you don't pick up one of those HF or HD 100psi specials.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input. 

Regarding tripping breakers, I have heard of several "15A" tools tripping 15A breakers. 
There is a pressure on manufacturers to have tools not requiring too much current so ordinary outlets will work and sometimes they cut it too close. 
In these cases running the tool on a long extension cord may fix it but cords too long and too far undersized will shorten elec. motor lifetime.

I almost inherited a compressor but it was 240v and also turned out to have a small leak.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

GettingBy said:


> Thanks for your input.
> 
> Regarding tripping breakers, I have heard of several "15A" tools tripping 15A breakers.
> There is a pressure on manufacturers to have tools not requiring too much current so ordinary outlets will work and sometimes they cut it too close.
> ...


Using any extension cord will increase the likelyhood of tripping breakers. It is better to plug the compressor directly into the outlet and run more hose. The longer the run of hose, the larger diameter hose you need. I run 3/8" rubber for most of the run, then step down to 1/4" poly for the last 25-50' if I'm doing trim work. Some people use the 1/4" poly even for framing. I just use 3/8" all the way in that instance. Rubber is more durable. 

Running a 15A compressor off of a 15A circuit works sometimes. It has to be a dedicated circuit. Anything else drawing current will overload it. Old wiring, such as aluminum, seems to give me fits. Also, if the outlet is 100' from the breaker panel you'll probably trip the breaker. It's like running a long extension cord. Electricians "should" size the wire for long runs such as these, but I rarely see it. Usually it's just 14/2 no matter how far away the outlet is. Some Sparky's are better than others, though.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Rustbucket said:


> Using any extension cord will increase the likelyhood of tripping breakers.
> Also, if the outlet is 100' from the breaker panel you'll probably trip the breaker.


I don't know how to account for what you're seeing, unless the reduced voltage available from a long cord causes the motor to reach full speed more slowly.
Having breakers with an I-squared-T trip curve designed for motor loads should fix that and most residential breakers probably aren't this type.

Grainger's posted ratings for extension cords seem to follow these rules:
13 A or less for #16
15 A for #12 or #14
Less than 5% voltage drop in any case.

In my area the tolerance on the 120 V is +/- 5% but it might be +/- 10% in your area. Voltages at either extreme may trip breakers, but for different reasons.

Thanks for your reply. Practical experience usually trumps laboratory results and "design goals" for tools.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Rustbucket said:


> Using any extension cord will increase the likelyhood of tripping breakers. It is better to plug the compressor directly into the outlet and run more hose. The longer the run of hose, the larger diameter hose you need. I run 3/8" rubber for most of the run, then step down to 1/4" poly for the last 25-50' if I'm doing trim work. Some people use the 1/4" poly even for framing. I just use 3/8" all the way in that instance. Rubber is more durable.
> 
> Running a 15A compressor off of a 15A circuit works sometimes. It has to be a dedicated circuit. Anything else drawing current will overload it. Old wiring, such as aluminum, seems to give me fits. Also, if the outlet is 100' from the breaker panel you'll probably trip the breaker. It's like running a long extension cord. Electricians "should" size the wire for long runs such as these, but I rarely see it. Usually it's just 14/2 no matter how far away the outlet is. Some Sparky's are better than others, though.


All great advice. 

Best places to plug compressors are into exterior outlets or garage outlets. Of course, dedicated outlets for Air Conditioners or Washing/Dryers not in use are the best inside. 

If you "have to" run a cord, keep it under 50' max (<25' much better) and 12Ga minimum thick. Heavy duty...don't cheap out on the cord. Get the best you an afford...Yellow Jacket or some of the best I've seen and used are Bosch's Blue Cords (excellent).


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh yeah...OP...RolAir. 
Can't lose with them. 
The best.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I have to say, after using this compressor for a couple days I am very happy with it. I did have to put some thread lock on the capacitor nut, it kept loosening up. I wish it was USA made, but what are ya gonna do! I used it working on a small porch roof shingling today and it kept up with my roofing gun, I tried a couple times to out run it:laughing: I have to say I will never buy and oiless compressor again!


Dave


----------

